# Club tropicana. September 2015.



## Telf. (Sep 9, 2015)

Visited this little gem of a place (a private members club) recently after getting a very last minute call from a friend.
Just 1 hour later we met up near the site, once we'd sneaked past what looked to be a very live restaurant we arrived in what could easily be mistaken for a non UK site and this is what we found.


This is my first report on here guy's, if I'm doing something wrong please advise me..
Cheers Telf.


----------



## krela (Sep 9, 2015)

A little bit of back story/history is always nice otherwise we have no idea what we're looking at. Other than that I'm not sure what the processing adds to the photos, it makes my eyes sore. Thank you for taking the time to post though.


----------



## Freemo (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like a minion is peeking over the tarp in Photo 2.


----------



## smiler (Sep 9, 2015)

Freemo said:


> Looks like a minion is peeking over the tarp in Photo 2.


I thought it was Spongebob, great first post, Thanks


----------



## Telf. (Sep 9, 2015)

Cheers guys, I'll do better on the next report.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, the processing isn't my bag either.
That said, it looks like a good location, so thanks for sharing


----------



## Telf. (Sep 9, 2015)

I've re posted the photos, without the heavy processing, cheers Telf.


----------



## Freemo (Sep 10, 2015)

Much better


----------



## krela (Sep 10, 2015)

Definitely better. I totally agree about looking like a non uk site. Curious one.


----------



## Lavino (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice location this telf. You sure you didn't pop over to Benidorm for this one haha.keep them coming..


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice post for your first one so, what's next? I look forward to your next and further postings.


----------



## Telf. (Sep 11, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice post for your first one so, what's next? I look forward to your next and further postings.



Thanks Hugh, I've got around 60 sites from over the years to post yet, most of which I can name the location and a few that I've been told not to by the people who were kind enough to give me the location. cheers Telf.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 11, 2015)

Interesting location,mind the pool dont look inviting.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 11, 2015)

Excellent first report! I never got to see the over-processed pics, but what's there now is great! 
Definitely an odd site. Looking forward to seeing your future reports


----------

